# can pigeons smell??



## starlight (Apr 27, 2004)

i am having a disagreement with a friend about the smelling abilities of pigeons....can anyone clear it up?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They do have some sense of smell, but it is not as well developed as in birds who seek food by smell. It is believed that, to some extent, homing pigeons may use a sense of smell in the later stages of a journey home. Smell is linked to taste and pigeons only have a few taste buds - enough to tell, for instance, sweet from bitter from sour. I believe that they can smell water that is 'off' or stagnant, and like to drink from clear water whenever possible.

John


----------



## PidgePidge (May 14, 2003)

That's very interesting, didn't know all of that...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi PidgePidge, how U doing?

John


----------

